# Le reve idéal



## Dany (Sep 8, 2015)

This item is, in my opinion, one of the most attractive folding camera ever marketed in France.
It has been manufactured from 1905 to 1907 by Girard and is quite scarce, even in its country of origin.
The model name is "Le reve Idéal" which means "The ideal dream"
The camera may use plate or rollfilm (format 9x12 cm) . To switch from film to plate, you needed to remove the rear part of the body.
It came to me with all accessories ( plate holders, ground glass, film, bulb etc.) in a wood transport box, 
Called "Vidil", the film was very special, offering translucent surfaces alternating with  film portions to allow for focusing.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice pictures of a beautiful camera. Interesting story, I hadn't heard of this one before.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

That is a lovely,lovely camera, indeed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 12, 2015)

Thats nice and shiny


----------

